# fftftftftft



## rsandoval32 (Apr 14, 2015)

What's the fluttering sound I hear when I step on the gas, is it the turbo? Ps I only hear it when I have the windows down


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

What temps outside, what year, what octane, and how many miles? Noted you were in the airbox did you do any resonator delete mods or foam deletes?


----------



## rsandoval32 (Apr 14, 2015)

60 degrees, 2014, 87(octane), 5k miles, no mods, and I put the one thing back in the airbox so it's back to the way it was before I took it out


----------

